# Missy from Texas



## CarrieL

Hello everyone I am needing to place a 4-6 year old chinchilla persian silver. She is very sweet. She uses her litter box, loves to be brushed and very loving. She is spayed and declawed, I do not know if she is micro-chipped.

The reason I need to place her is the previous owner is going into assisted living. I have contacted several rescues and they are filled, they suggested that I try to find her a good forever home and that they would make room for her if all else failed. 

I know that she is dog friendly, as she was raised with a dog. Her dog brother, a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel, has already found a forever home. I was hoping to place them together but had to let the Cavalier go to a wonderful family.

If you are interested please PM and I will be glad to answer any questions. She will come with her bed, dishes, food, brush and toys. 

Thanks,
Carrie

P.S.I was unable to post in the "Cats In Need" thread, mods please
remove this if I'm not suppose to post here and I will post in 
proper thread when I'm able to do so.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Oh What a Pretty Girl! 
How sad for her that her owner had to go into assisted living and now she's separated from her doggie buddy as well...
I'm glad you're taking care of her for now and I hope she finds someone who will love her soon.


----------



## Marcia

What a doll. My Sam was a silver Persian but had an apple face vs pug face. I have such a heart for the Persians! I hope she finds a good home soon....and welcome to the forum. I don't know how many members here are in the Dallas Fort Worth area. Might have better luck seeing if a shelter will sponsor her through Petfinder.com while she stays in your care.


----------



## CarrieL

Tried to edit post to add pics, was unable to do so, so I will reply to it. Here is a picture of her helping me rake leaves. I only let her out in the yard when I'm with her, as she is declawed. She is a sweet kitty, almost dog like, I guess having been raised with a dog all her life she thinks she's one, lol.:cat


----------



## Marcia

Be still my beating heart!! :heart THAT is the kind of cat and face that makes me melt!!


----------



## CarrieL

Marcia said:


> Be still my beating heart!! :heart THAT is the kind of cat and face that makes me melt!!


She's so tiny too, I was told that this type of persian is smaller than most others. I'm not a cat person but she is a sweety.


----------



## gizmothecat

Marcia said:


> Be still my beating heart!! :heart THAT is the kind of cat and face that makes me melt!!


Me TOOs!!! How CUTE is she!!!!!!! I wish I could


----------



## Marcia

CarrieL - you're not a cat person??? Ha! You must feel like a fish out of water on this site! You've found a good forum for her. Anyone in the DFW area would be lucky to have her! Are you willing to help pay for transporting her if someone were so inclined to want her shipped to them?.....NOT me!, it's a rhetorical question!!.


----------



## Heather72754

OMG she's gorgeous! What a little sweetie. :love2


----------



## CarrieL

Marcia said:


> CarrieL - you're not a cat person??? Ha! You must feel like a fish out of water on this site! You've found a good forum for her. Anyone in the DFW area would be lucky to have her! Are you willing to help pay for transporting her if someone were so inclined to want her shipped to them?.....NOT me!, it's a rhetorical question!!.



I love all animals, just not sure how cats think, lol. I will not be able to pay for transportation. Ideally I will meet with anyone within the DFW area.


----------



## CarrieL

*Missy has a forever home!*

I am glad to announce that Missy has found a forever home. Mods would you please remove this post as I will not be checking PMs, thank you.


----------

